# 2015 baffin classic



## t-tung

Mark it down boys and girls.


----------



## t-tung

It's getting closer to that time! I'm proud to announce that Waterloo Rods is now THE official rod sponsor of the Baffin Classic. Showing his continuing support for this tournament and this sport, Jimmy has extended a one-time 20% discount to anyone that fished the 2014 Classic OR anyone signing up for the 2015 Classic. This is good for your next order and applies to rods, caps, shirts, hoodies, EVERYTHING! Give him a call and get you a new rod for trophy trout Season. Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## t-tung

Also, I'm pleased to announce a new sponsor for the 2015 Classic..... Foreverlast Hunting and Fishing Products is now a sponsor and supporter of the Baffin Classic. Foreverlast is no stranger to fishing or the outdoors in general. They'll be coming out with some exciting new products for 2015 and I'm glad to have them on board with us. Thank you Mr. Gerke for your support and contribution!


----------



## cory4408

Cant wait!


----------



## t-tung

Website is up and accepting entries. Either Paypal or CC via Paypal. Entries for the Baffin Classic - Weekend Warrior is due by the 1st of February at midnight. After that it jumps to $500 a team. If you're local (Corpus Christi) give me a call and I'll meet up with you. Cash or Check that way.


----------



## t-tung

Website is up and ready to take entries with a PayPal account or CC via PayPal. Check out www.baffinclassic.com and look me up on Facebook, "Baffin Classic" for updates. And everyone please pray for better weather this year! Entries for the Weekend Warrior on the 7th is going to be the 1st of February. After that it jumps up to $500. Give me a call or text if you have any questions 970-four-three-three-3121 Tommy


----------



## t-tung

This is the last week to get your entry in for the Weekend Warrior tourney on February 7th. Entry must be in by midnight on Sunday the 1st. To register, go to www.baffinclassic.com to register by PayPal or Credit/debit card through Paypal.


----------



## WADER13

How many entries so far?


----------



## t-tung

30ish?? I honestly haven't counted them up.


----------



## t-tung

Coming up on the last couple days to get your entry in for the Baffin Classic Weekend Warrior tournament before entries jumps to $500. If you're local or fishing this weekend you can drop off a check at Marker 37 Marina. Ask for Matt. Entries have to be in by midnight on Sunday. We're going to have a good turnout again this year.


----------



## t-tung

Make sure you get your $500 entry in to baffinclassic.com by midnight This Sunday to avoid penalty. We'll see who the real die-hards are this year. Weather isn't going to be 30 degrees but it definitely won't be for the fair-weather fishermen. Going to have to earn it again this year.


----------

